# My puppy may have hip dyspagia :(



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh so frustrating! I'm sorry to hear that!
We recently adopted a golden with severe elbow dysplasia so I feel and understand your concerns.
The good news is that these conditions can be managed quite successfully and don't have to compromise quality of life as much as we imagine if we are observant and diligent in our prevention and maintenance.
A few suggestions if it is hip dysplasia...
Glucosamine/Chondroitin Supplement (common ones are Synflex and Flexicose)
Salmon Oil
Highest quality diet you can afford. Many say raw or home cooked and grain free are best. Grains can be quite inflammatory in an already inflamed joint.
Best exercise is swimming to build those muscles to support the joints.
I'm sure others will have puppy specific recommendations and experience.
Give that Murphy a big squeeze and try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know). Might not even come back as HD. If it does, you have a ton of support on this forum.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try not to worry until you see the xrays. Puppies at about 7 months hit a growth spurt, and they may be clumsy, and look gawky and gangly like a teenage boy. If your vet says he does have HD after seeing the xrays, consult an orthopedic specialist before making any decisions.

Having parents/grandparents, etc., with clearances stacks the deck in your favor to have a healthy, sound puppy, but it can't guarantee it.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My last golden had x-rays when she was one or two years old. The vet said she might have hip dysplasia in one of her hips down the road. It never occurred in the 10.5 years of her life. At times she was slow going up stairs or would get up slow after a long hike. But some glucosamine with asta was the remedy. At 7 months old. Don't get too worried.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My girl has bi-lateral hip dysplasia though as of now we're managing w/ Dasuquin supplement and trying hard to keep her weight down. Not all HD requires surgery, depends on the severity. I would definitely consult w/ an ortho specialist prior to taking any drastic actions.

Where did you end up getting Murphy from? Was it the Alzimm kennel?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

If I were you I would post the X-rays here too. We have a decent amount of breeders here you might be willing to voice their opinion on them. Of course they would in no way replace a specialist.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your input and suggestions. I really hope mylissyk is right and it's only a teenage growing spur. I am a huge worry wart, in general, so hearing this news just really upsets me. It is good to hear others have been through this and it won't necessarily compromise his quality of life. I am just praying the vet is wrong and we have good news on Wednesday.

SheetsSM- I did not end up getting my pup from Alzimm kennels. After talking to you all on this forum, I realized the importance of OFA certifications and choose a breeder that had them. Although I lost my deposit with Alzimm's, I really wanted the best start for my pup. I got Murphy from a breeder in Canada. The sire is Wynwoods Wild Card and the dam is Millpond Crystal Clear. 

I am praying I have good news to share with you all on Wednesday


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of my happy guy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck....! 

One thing I wanted to point out... or two things.

Talk to any reasonable veterinarian who has been around dogs quite a bit, and they will tell you that hip dysplasia doesn't suddenly happen down the road when the dogs are all grown up. It is something the dogs are born with. What happens "down the road" is bone changes related to the loose hips. And arthritis. 

My vet calmed me down when I was freaking out about my Jacks having bilateral hip dysplasia (with him he was born with shallow sockets - and that was the big thing I noticed on his xrays - this is something the dogs are born with). 

Her opinion was the fact that Jacks like many dogs out there would live a normal life without showing any symptoms of hip dysplasia. Her opinion was that hip dysplasia is under-reported in general, because most people do not xrays unless their dogs are showing symptoms. 

In your dog's case (and all young dogs) - don't let them jump around the house! And even outside - try to keep them in check as much as possible. Keep the weight in check and be very careful with the exercise (exercise is absolutely necessary, but overdoing it will cause more problems). If the hips are loose, you want to minimize as much damage to them until your dog matures and muscles tighten up around those joints. 

Hip dysplasia is not the end of the world - especially if this dog would never be bred anyway. A lot of the time, management is all that is needed for that dog to live an absolutely normal life. 

With the hip dysplasia occurring even with cleared parents - yep. The idea is to align the odds in your favor as far as your dog inheriting good hips from his parents. It doesn't always work out that way.... and that's why every breeding dog has to have the hips and elbows checked, regardless of the clearances behind him.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry you are dealing with this! Have you contacted the breeder? 
Our Trooper had bad hips and it showed from a young age. Just like Megora said, we were able to keep him happy with moderate exercise in the field, weight control and Glyco-Flex. He lived to almost 13.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Update!! I am so happy to tell you all that Murphy does not have hip dysplagia! We got the X-rays done this morning and the vet thought they looked good, but she was a little concerned with one hip. She thought one of the sockets seemed a little shallow, so sent the X-rays off to the radiologist. Well, I just heard back and the radiologist said everything looks normal  I am so happy and thankful for all the support that was offered while I was "freaking out"

My vet is still a little concerned of why he would be having issues jumping up onto things through. He hasn't fallen going up the stairs in over a week, but he still occasionally won't jump up on the couch. Just waits for me to lift him up. The vet wants me to video tape him when he does this, to make sure she isn't missing anything. 

Regardless, still great news that I'm so happy to be sharing! We will go from here


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Kirsten, that's great news about Murphy!! What a relief for you and him
Our Jack wanted us to help lift him whenever he had to do a big jump, like onto the couch. I don't know if it was just bc he liked the attention or what bc he clearly could have done it on his own which he demonstrated on less "special needs" days. We were happy to help. He was never a star athlete but a cuddle bum, definitely
Murphy is so beautiful!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe panosteitis?


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Ang.suds- Murphy will definitely do anything for attention so I am hoping that is all it is! It is good to hear that there are other cuddle bum, needy pups out there! Jack is super cute 

Sally's Mom- a "dog friend" of mine just mentioned this to me tonight. I goggled it and it definitely sounds like a possibility. I will mention it to my vet and see what she thinks. Thank you!


----------



## mint_teapot (Apr 30, 2014)

Yay! So happy to hear that!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> Maybe panosteitis?


My GSD had this when he hit adolescence. Vet said it is like growing pains. He has symptoms on and off for a month and has been fine ever since


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

I am curious why you ask of Alzimm Kennels, as we have an 11 month old Golden from that kennel with Severe Bilateral Hip Dysplasia. Please any insight would be helpfull


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Johnluce- I was going to get a puppy from Alzimm and had posted in a previous thread on this site to get other members opinion on the breeders. Many people told me not to go with them, as they did not offer any OFA clearances. (I can't remember what everyone said, but you should be able to find the thread on here.) I choose to walk away from my deposit for various reasons and go with another breeder.

That being said, they were very nice people and have very beautiful dogs. I'm so sorry to hear about your little guy! I would love to see some pics of him!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Kirsten said:


> Here's a pic of my happy guy


And what a happy guy he is.:smooch:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Kirsten said:


> Update!! I am so happy to tell you all that Murphy does not have hip dysplagia! We got the X-rays done this morning and the vet thought they looked good, but she was a little concerned with one hip. She thought one of the sockets seemed a little shallow, so sent the X-rays off to the radiologist. Well, I just heard back and the radiologist said everything looks normal  I am so happy and thankful for all the support that was offered while I was "freaking out"
> 
> My vet is still a little concerned of why he would be having issues jumping up onto things through. He hasn't fallen going up the stairs in over a week, but he still occasionally won't jump up on the couch. Just waits for me to lift him up. The vet wants me to video tape him when he does this, to make sure she isn't missing anything.
> 
> Regardless, still great news that I'm so happy to be sharing! We will go from here


Praise God for good news!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. This is our second Golden from Alzimm Kennels, the first one was a female and is now about three years old and is doing great except allergies (itch) in late summer. The second one (male)"Reggie" is now 1 year old...we noticed when he was a pup he ran kinda funny but really didn't think much about it. Then we started to notice a limp and being somewhat lamb on his right rear leg, we went to the vet and he said without xrays there was not way of really knowing but he didn't think it was anything, wanted us to keep an eye on it. A couple months later while at vets to get Reggie neutered, I asked for xrays. The xrays came back with full blow severe hip displaysia. After conferring with our vet and hearing our options we went to Ohio State University and conferred with them. All the vets felt it was severe enough that surgery should be performed and recommended a total hip replacement, right side only. Since Reggie's growth plates had closed, the vets at OSU said the sooner the better, surgery was one month ago to date! It has been quite a challenge with the rehab although Reggie is coming along VERY nicely, we have controlled walks 15 minutes 3X a day, other times he is crated for rest. I contacted Alzimms to notify and she felt we should put him down and did not agree with THR at such a young age, She offered another puppy as warranty but did also offer a monetary refund because she felt so bad of the purchase price but will send it when shes ready to send it and in payments! I feel this is very poor business practice BUT it looks like Reggie will make a FULL recovery and have a good full pain free life.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I am so sorry you had to go through this but so happy Reggie is feeling better! I can't even imagine the costs of a total hip replacement plus trying to keep a 1 year old puppy calm enough to heal after the procedure 

I can't believe she suggested that you put him down! I would never even think of that and would of done exactly what you did. I hope she sends you your refund, but at least Reggie will have a pain free life! Would love to see pics of him and your older girl


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Since she feels so bad, perhaps you could recommend to her that she accomplish the recommended clearances on all dogs she's breeding


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, yes that would be a step in the right direction wouldn't it? I didn't even know what OFA clearances were until this happened.What we have been through has been a real challenge and with proper breeding maybe it wouldn't have happened. I'm glad I believe all things happen for a reason, as this dog will have a good life!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks, as soon as I figure out how to post pics I will get some on here. Stand by


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

*Reggie and Mishka*

Hi: here's some pics of Reggie and Mishka. In the pond is Mishka the female. On the trail, on the right is Reggie although he's bigger than Mishka right now at 78 lbs. Sorry about the upside down one...oops!


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh they are both so beautiful! Looks like they have a really great life too! I didn't know much about OFA clearances either until I found this forum. And even with the clearances, it sounds like it can still happen  

I also agree everything happens for a reason and we always end up with the dogs that were meant to be ours!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks, they are in dog heaven that's for sure!!


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Do not buy from this breeder (alzimm kennels)*

do not buy from alzimm kennels


----------

